
Growth of world’s total data storage capacity vs. demand (Economist, 2015) - hatmatrix
https://www.slideshare.net/economistintelligenceunit/the-data-deluge-five-years-on
======
st-fresh
SO much ad data being loaded though.. wonder what the REAL #'s are minus all
the fluff ya know?

